# Water Pump Surge, Hammer, Or Vibration



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

For 28 FRLS 5th Wheel

Moving the city water inlet TEE to the location shown in the linked picture will dramatically cut water hammer or pump noise vibrations. The hammering sound comes from the pex pipe laying on the underbelly insulation and frame members. The flex tubing is shown reconnected in it's new location and helps absorb the pump pulsations.

Note the pipe insulation, this helped but not as much as moving the TEE.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice looking mod!









The camera must be a little deceiving. It looks like you have TONS of room around your water pump. Mine seems much more cramped. Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

Close up total width is about 20 inches. See my post on 2 gallon accumulator tank installation drawing for dimensions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work. I'm thinking of adding the 5 gallon pressure tank to avoid the pumping sound in my TV.


----------



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice work. I'm thinking of adding the 5 gallon pressure tank to avoid the pumping sound in my TV.
> [snapback]110644[/snapback]​


I eventually added a 2 gallon tank to the 5er, to cut the cycling down and preserve the pump / switch. From the pictures I have seen it doesn't look like the trailers have the long 20 feet of PEX tubing runing back to the city water connection.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

klindsay said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work. I'm thinking of adding the 5 gallon pressure tank to avoid the pumping sound in my TV.
> ...


Do you have a link or the model number? Mind sharing the price?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think my FIL (former aerospace engineer) and I are going to have a little project when we go camping this weekend.









Happy Trails,
Doug

On second thought...


----------



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> klindsay said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


You can purchase at Lowes for $49.00 Trade name is referred to as WellSaver.

This is a drawing from a post I did for the tank installation on my 28FRLS.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Now that is a detailed drawing! My kids would appreciate an accumulator (they hate the pump noise and fluctuating water pressure), but the room under the sink is very limited in my 25RS-S.

Related question to a comment in this thread, do folks turn on/off/on/off/on/off your pump switch when you camp or do you just leave it on for the whole stay? We don't dry camp much, but when we have, we have just left the pump live except when we go to bed.

Danny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The accumulator can go anywhere in the cold water piping system and will work just fine.

I leave the pump on all the time when dry camping. Nothing worse then being done in the bathroom and you go to wash hands or do the second flush and not have any water.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Now that is a detailed drawing! My kids would appreciate an accumulator (they hate the pump noise and fluctuating water pressure), but the room under the sink is very limited in my 25RS-S.
> 
> Related question to a comment in this thread, do folks turn on/off/on/off/on/off your pump switch when you camp or do you just leave it on for the whole stay? We don't dry camp much, but when we have, we have just left the pump live except when we go to bed.
> 
> ...


I leave mine from the time I arrive until I leave the campgroud.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Related question to a comment in this thread, do folks turn on/off/on/off/on/off your pump switch when you camp or do you just leave it on for the whole stay?


Danny,

I leave mine on all day, but turn it off at night. I guess it saves a miniscule amount of electricity. I guess it depends on how good your constitution is!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

